# Leveling Issues



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

I recently purchased a 110 year old home, as well as a new 55 gallon aquarium. The floor is not level, it would seem. I did inspect floor joists & test them before hand (with the help of several heavy friends, myself included!) to "hopefully" ensure the floor can withstand the massive weight now resting upon it.

I am not a big fan of the commercially made metal or wood stands, so opted to use cinder blocks & 2"x4"s this go round. The "stand" is setup on a half sheet of plywood to help protect the original hardwood in the house.

The stand itself consists of 3 "towers" of cinder blocks, equally spaced, 4 blocks high each. The stand "top" is 4 2x4's, laid side by side with no gaps . The 2x4's completely cover the underside of the tank with no over hang. 

I shimmed the stand since the floor wasn't level. After setting up the aquarium to be filled, I realized that the tank still wasn't level (despite having used a level, which it turns out isn't terribly sensitive, too small I guess.) I got some assistance, fully drained the tank & moved it. This time around however, I shimmed between the cinder blocks & 2x4's as well.

I know it's not recommended to shim the tank as to avoid pressure points. Having shimmed between the two layers of stand, will this be an issue? The stand is making full contact with the floor, as well as full contact between the layers.

If I have to drain again, so be it. If someone has a better suggestion I'm all ears.

Thanks.
Valorie


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How much was it off? I have a 75 and two 125gal tanks and none of them are perfectly level, but they are only off a little. No matter what you do it can always change once the weight of the tank filled is added, so it wasn't worth worrying about to me.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Run down to your nearest Lowes or HD and get a sheet of styrofoam. Cut to fit and place under the tank. With your "stand", it might even work under the plywood but don't quote me on that.


----------



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

The tank was off by an inch & a half initially (mortifying to me). Now it's about 1/16th of an inch. We ended up getting a full size level since our previous was so small & inaccurate.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

1/16th isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

Is the placement of the upper shims going to be a problem down the road? (Those are between the cinder blocks & 2x4's.)


----------

